# Methods to synthesis Amphetamine



## chemden (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm looking for a method to synthesize amphetamine in my laboratory. I have a chemistry degree, but almost no experience. This is why I don't know which synthesis method to choose.

It would be helpful if some of you that have experience in this field could describe or refer to synthesis methods, their advantages and disadvantages, like: production cost, chemical complexity, yield, how easy or hard it is to obtain precursors from the market, how easy or hard it is to obtain a pure product (for me it is important to deliver a quality product, so it will be safe to use for our fellow humas), duration, and other relevant considerations.

Thank you.


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

With the availability of reagents, the synthesis of amphetamine can be mastered in a few attempts. To start with, I would advise you to look into the availability of one of the two reagents that are suitable for the synthesis. These are Phenylacetone (CAS 103-79-7) or 1-Phenyl-2-nitropropene (CAS 705-60-2). If you can find either of them, you can decide on a method of synthesis.


----------



## TJD

Hi do you know a step by step synthesis from p2p too amphetamine the Materials needed and equipment


----------



## chemden

TJD said:


> Hi do you know a step by step synthesis from p2p too amphetamine the Materials needed and equipment



TJD


http://www.nwafs.org/newsletters/SyntheticAmphetamine.pdf


----------



## chemden

https://alraziuni.edu.ye/uploads/pdf/Loompanics-The-Construction-And-Operation-Of-Clandestine-Drug-Laboratories.pdf


----------



## jj2008dd

hey guy, someone suggest me that, those amphetamines could be synthesis from benzyl chloride. Make it into Grignard reagent first, then react with acetaldehyde, you could get an alcohol. Use ammonia or dimethylamine to react with, you would get the product. No harmful metal involved, no forbidden reagent involved too. Just several sample steps and you may get particularly pure product. What do u think of this way, I haven't tried it.


----------



## G.Patton

jj2008dd said:


> benzyl chloride



jj2008ddHi, I thought bout this theme but this substance extremely unpleasant (have strong smell). I mentioned this way here. Are you sure that Benzyl chloride isn't forbidden in your country? @HIGGS BOSSON


----------



## jj2008dd

G.Patton said:


> Hi, I thought bout this theme but this substance extremely unpleasant (have strong smell). I mentioned this way here. Are you sure that Benzyl chloride isn't forbidden in your country? @HIGGS BOSSON



G.Pattonyeah, I am for sure that it's available in my area. As for strong smell, maybe we need a Fume hood or mask or something. But unfortunately, ether or THF are both forbidden solvents here.


----------



## chemden

jj2008dd said:


> hey guy, someone suggest me that, those amphetamines could be synthesis from benzyl chloride. Make it into Grignard reagent first, then react with acetaldehyde, you could get an alcohol. Use ammonia or dimethylamine to react with, you would get the product. No harmful metal involved, no forbidden reagent involved too. Just several sample steps and you may get particularly pure product. What do u think of this way, I haven't tried it.



jj2008ddThank you. I will study more about this method.


----------



## chemden

G.Patton said:


> Hi, I thought bout this theme but this substance extremely unpleasant (have strong smell). I mentioned this way here. Are you sure that Benzyl chloride isn't forbidden in your country? @HIGGS BOSSON



G.PattonThanks for the additional information.


----------

